# Vaping causes "Mental fog".............



## RayDeny (30/12/20)

Just came across this in News24, it never ceases to amaze me the lengths these people will go to.
Now that is saying that vaping causes a mental fog making decision making and thought processes more difficult.

https://www.news24.com/health24/med...ates-mental-fog-in-kids-and-adults-20201229-2

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5 | Informative 5


----------



## Timwis (30/12/20)

These articles give me mental fog!!!

Reactions: Agree 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (30/12/20)

“Kids who started vaping between the ages of 8 and 13” *??? These kids have serious problems if they could access tobacco products at that age, then they can access all the other crap out there! Developing any type of addiction at that very young age is most definitely detrimental to their mental and cognitive development! *
“The findings show that like smoking, vaping is associated with *subjective *cognitive complaints in US adults” *this is a load of BS!

This is pseudoscience!*

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (30/12/20)

What the actual... yet we can concentrate on rebuilding and coil winding and liquid mixing for hours on end, where a non-smoking/vaping kid between 8 and 14 cant finish a sentence before sidetracking themselves 3 times. 

Kids at that age vaping and smoking already had mind fog to begin with as they could not occupy their minds with things a kid should do and wanted to be grown up. 

Vaping is for adults, who are old enough to (legally) make their own choices, just like smokers. Tests and research done with minors are pointless. What is the result of the same test done with vaping adults????

Those who write this crap and those who believe this crap need to get their Fogging Minds checked!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/12/20)

I was going to make a contribution to this thread but I can't remember what I wanted to say.

If I remember what I was going to say I will let you know. 

Do any of you remember which way round you put the green batteries in the black mod box vape thing? And also the blue one?

I must go now I agreed to wash and brush the trees next week. I might wash the dog instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 17


----------



## Stew (30/12/20)

TV (Television) Causes mental fog. Do you see this as a news article? Every time I watch TV my body and eyes go into a state of relaxation that is uncontrollable.
When I sit at the computer doing my Family Tree I never fall asleep or feel fogged up.
The sad thing is, my wife, bless her soul, reads articles like this and commits them to that filling cabinet (You know the one that gets opened in pick on your partner mode) to be beat my head into a Fog of frustration.

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## Room Fogger (30/12/20)

Some people should not have keys to the special cupboard where they keep the “good stuff” when they are doing research! And especially if this “good stuff” has nothing to do with their research. Sampling of high schedule “additives” while conducting research can cloud your brain and destroy your objectivity. Not saying all do this but looking at the results some might have overindulged before.

I would really like to get some of that though so that I can also see the rainbow unicorn while writing total sh1t about something I have no clue about and publish it as factual findings,  , same goes for the uninformed that then blare it out to the public because the don’t know better. Lay off the bottle while regurgitating nonsense as fact.

Disclaimer, I was 6 growing up on a farm and Boxer or BB or Horseshoe in a reed pipe hit like a bul having a bad day. Even just standing downwind from the headmaster and you got a headrush, and a bath ASAP afterwards as Horseshoe stank to high heavens. But I agree with @Grand Guru , kids should not have access to this, but it’s part of growing up and experimenting, anyone remember Clubman mint punch or peppermint liqueur, or that sip of K&C or wine while you though no one was looking? Babalaas of note!

I exposed my kids to alcohol to taste from about 10, taste or sip wise took the unknown away, neither drink, and warned them about smoking, they saw the results when Conan lived in the house while trying to go cold turkey, even got the Gardner to get me a box of matches and a pack of 10 out of their pocket money. Neither smoke or vape. Objectively seems to have left the building with Elvis when some want to prove a point they are getting paid for unfortunately,

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (30/12/20)

Replace the word vape with drinking and nicotine with alcohol and I will give it some credit.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DavyH (30/12/20)

bUt WhAt AbOuT tHe ChIlDrEn?!?!?!?

Legislation absolves parents of their poor performance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/12/20)

RayDeny said:


> Now that is saying that vaping causes a mental fog making decision making and thought processes more difficult.



True that, always have a big difficulty deciding what to mix next.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## DavyH (30/12/20)

alex1501 said:


> True that, always have a big difficulty deciding what to mix next.



Bheki Cele says it can't be a bloody Mary, if that's any help.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## alex1501 (30/12/20)

DavyH said:


> Bheki Cele says it can't be a bloody Mary, if that's any help.



Thanks, then I'll go with a "Sex on the Beach".

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SmokeyJoe (30/12/20)

Is mense regtig so fokken stupid

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (30/12/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is mense regtig so fokken stupid



*YES!*

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (30/12/20)

*YA Meneer*

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (31/12/20)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Is mense regtig so fokken stupid


En ñ m'se klomp daarby way die kaf glo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/12/20)

Resistance said:


> En ñ m'se klomp daarby way die kaf glo

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Munro31 (31/12/20)

And if you watched Rocky, sex makes your legs weak. I should be clueless in a wheelchair by now, I'm a actual miracle!!!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## myBru (31/12/20)

news24 is right! I just took a massive hit on my Rebirth RTA, now I can't decide on which whiskey to have tonight!!! 
Who knew? (Not me, I'm a vaper, so I don't have the mental acuity to enlighten myself with the facts of vaporising Propelyne Glycol and Vegetable Glycerin and the associated dangers it poses on my foggy mind)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## myBru (31/12/20)

Cool name for a vape shop though, Mind Fog Vapes

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (31/12/20)

myBru said:


> news24 is right! I just took a massive hit on my Rebirth RTA, now I can't decide on which whiskey to have tonight!!!
> Who knew? (Not me, I'm a vaper, so I don't have the mental acuity to enlighten myself with the facts of vaporising Propelyne Glycol and Vegetable Glycerin and the associated dangers it poses on my foggy mind)



What a bonus that you're unable to decide ... You'll jus' have to have a few of each to complete a (semi)objective study of which one(s) are best, and feed back the results to us

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## myBru (31/12/20)

Intuthu Kagesi said:


> What a bonus that you're unable to decide ... You'll jus' have to have a few of each to complete a (semi)objective study of which one(s) are best, and feed back the results to us


Sounds like a foggin plan!  Please remind me of it again later, my mind is a bit foggy...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------

